# Anyone shoot Easton FULL BORE for 3D



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Was wondering the same things. But man, they are pricey. Just the Easton 100 grain glue in tips are $40 around me.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i shot them in flordia and they shot pretty well, had 3'' aae veins with 125 nock busters in em with beiters. weighed 412 cut 28.5'', didnt break anything and they flew ok, not great but ok. changed back to acc's when i got home to try again, might end up goin back to the full bores tho.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

They fly like darts for me shooting them with bohning x shield 2.25, 100ft points 384gr.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

I made some up to try for ASA. They are 28" with 100 gr and right now using 2" Blazers (380grs) at 278 fps out of my Hoyt CE. I have not shot them past 42 yds (farthest distance at the shop) but they group really good. I think they will be a great ASA arrow.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I don't shoot the full bores(yet) but I do have some Victory X-killers setup dang near just like the ones mentioned above... and they fly like darts... not very good if you shoot in a cross wind, these arrows are so big they have a bad wind push to them


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I do. 28in long with 100 grain point and 3in fusions. They fly great but don't group they are kinda weak but that's expected. Im thinking about switching back to a normal size shaft cuz of wind drift.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

FYI after shooting in some serious cross winds they are definitely vulnerable to winds as should be expected. I think I'm going back to fatboys or x-cutters.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I like my x-cutters, but very curious about the triple XXX's. Especially if keeping the same bow for ASA and IBO..... have to slow it down for ASA.


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

From watching you shoot JR......... you need to stick with the X-cutters. Then again maybe I’d have a chance of out shooting you if you were shooting the XXXXXXXXX shafts. Yeah, go ahead and build a dozen JR; an call me when you have em done and you wanna shoot. outdoors...........


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

MAXX77 said:


> From watching you shoot JR......... you need to stick with the X-cutters. Then again maybe I’d have a chance of out shooting you if you were shooting the XXXXXXXXX shafts. Yeah, go ahead and build a dozen JR; an call me when you have em done and you wanna shoot. outdoors...........




I think I have a couple of telephone pulls you can put some trash bags on for fletching.... may give youa fighting chance. Menards has 2" pvc on sale also..... :shade:


----------

